# Budget for Camera Mobile 10k-15k



## TigerKing (Oct 4, 2021)

*1. Budget?*
Budget for Camera Mobile 10k-15k
(budget can be stretched upto 20k if discounts are upto ~5k)

*2. Display type and size?*
Any

*3. Dual sim?*
Yes

*4. Preferred choice of brand?*
Any

*5. What camera option you want (flash, front facing camera)?*
Best budget camera mobile

*6. Preferred operating system? (Android, iOS,Stock Android etc).*
Any Android

*7. Preferred connectivity options (Dual 4G,802.11AC/5Ghz(not 5g mobile network) wifi).*
Dual 4G+ Volte
Any 4G, 5G

*8. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, internet, gaming etc)?*
Camera photography

*9. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?*
POCO X3 Pro 6GB 128GB (flipkart = ₹16999)
POCO M3 Pro 5G 6GB 128GB (flipkart = ₹16499)
realme 8s 5G 6GB 128GB (realme = ₹17999, flipkart = ₹17999)
Or any

*10. Any other info that you want to share*
Best camera device overall
SoC - Snapdragon or dimensity
good battery backup
Fast Charge

If no good camera budget mobile available then I can wait for new mobile till diwali sale if any.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2021)

Moto G60 is one good option, has 108MP Samsung sensor. Check its reviews. No 5G though but has stock android with no ads or bloatware.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Moto G60 is one good option, has 108MP Samsung sensor. Check its reviews. No 5G though but has stock android with no ads or bloatware.


Is camera really good?
Please provide trusted reviews YouTube link. 
Moto edge 20 fusion looks similar.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Is camera really good?
> Please provide trusted reviews YouTube link.
> Moto edge 20 fusion looks similar.


Edge 20 fusion has an AMOLED panel + 5G, hence the higher price. If you can increase the budget, I'd pick Edge 20 fusion as its also lighter:
Compare Motorola Edge 20 Fusion vs. Motorola Moto G60 - GSMArena.com


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Edge 20 fusion has an AMOLED panel + 5G, hence the higher price. If you can increase the budget, I'd pick Edge 20 fusion as its also lighter:
> Compare Motorola Edge 20 Fusion vs. Motorola Moto G60 - GSMArena.com


I checked geekyranjit videos.
I was comparing g60 camera with edge 20 camera.
Budget is around ~15k only. budget can be streched ~20k only if offers around ~5k included.





This suggestions also looks good.
For camera phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> I checked geekyranjit videos.
> I was comparing g60 camera with edge 20 camera.
> Budget is around ~15k only. budget can be streched ~20k only if offers around ~5k included.
> 
> ...


Your call. I think the discounts have been reduced now. So take a call soon. After few days, discounts will be further reduced, check their card offer T&C to know more. 

Didn't suggest RN10 Pro/Pro Max because they have proximity sensor issue or lack thereof.

Poco X3 pro can be considered but is made for gaming/performance. Check camera comparisons between it & Moto G60.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Your call. I think the discounts have been reduced now. So take a call soon. After few days, discounts will be further reduced, check their card offer T&C to know more.
> 
> Didn't suggest RN10 Pro/Pro Max because they have proximity sensor issue or lack thereof.
> 
> Poco X3 pro can be considered but is made for gaming/performance. Check camera comparisons between it & Moto G60.


I think last date is 10th oct.
And i think Amazon pay upi offers are till 12th.
Actually the person already used Moto g5s+ and it's stock UI.
Though still g60 is the last choice, person want 800+ SoC.
732g + 108 mp is not good combination
Yes poco x3 is for gaming, but 800+ processors are good with camera. 
Still watching YouTube reviews for good camera performance mobile.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)

Skipped buying in this sale.
Lot of confusion over camera + UI + features.
I will wait for new device.


----------



## varun1441 (Oct 11, 2021)

moto g40 fusion and samsung m21 or m31 is best budget  camera phone under 15k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 11, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> *1. Budget?*
> Budget for Camera Mobile 10k-15k
> (budget can be stretched upto 20k if discounts are upto ~5k)
> 
> ...


*www.amazon.in/Samsung-Blazing-Stor...Samsung&rnid=3837712031&s=electronics&sr=1-10


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.amazon.in/Samsung-Blazing-Stor...Samsung&rnid=3837712031&s=electronics&sr=1-10


Little over budget


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2022)

Any new mobile suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2022)

The iqoo Z5 is 22k, good for the price, even cheaper with CC discounts.

Redmi Note 11 6GB/128GB is 16k, decent choice IMO.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> The iqoo Z5 is 22k, good for the price, even cheaper with CC discounts.
> 
> Redmi Note 11 6GB/128GB is 16k, decent choice IMO.


Little overpriced for budget segment.
Are there any Note 11 series upcoming phones?
Poco phones also in consideration.
I thought note 10 series price will decrease. But they are out of stock now. Price will decrease or not?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 14, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Little overpriced for budget segment.
> Are there any Note 11 series upcoming phones?
> Poco phones also in consideration.
> I thought note 10 series price will decrease. But they are out of stock now. Price will decrease or not?


Inflation is rising, silicon shortage is ongoing & prices will creep up slowly. Xiaomi doesn't easily reduce prices of older RN phones for some reason. Other RN11 series will be more expensive.

Poco M4 Pro 5G is coming, but I don't think it will be cheaper than 15k:
Xiaomi Poco M4 Pro 5G - Full phone specifications

D810 ~ S732G
You can consider the D920 ~ S765 < S778


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 15, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Inflation is rising, silicon shortage is ongoing & prices will creep up slowly. Xiaomi doesn't easily reduce prices of older RN phones for some reason. Other RN11 series will be more expensive.
> 
> Poco M4 Pro 5G is coming, but I don't think it will be cheaper than 15k:
> Xiaomi Poco M4 Pro 5G - Full phone specifications
> ...


Any good camera device below 15k?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Any good camera device below 15k?


RN11 + GCam should be good, see if Poco M4 Pro has GCam as well. Usually GCam is easily ported to SD devices. Poco M4 pro has been out for quite some time now.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> RN11 + GCam should be good, see if Poco M4 Pro has GCam as well. Usually GCam is easily ported to SD devices. Poco M4 pro has been out for quite some time now.


No gcam only stock camera. Owner not pro user.
Overall good camera with stock camera app below 15k.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2022)

Is this 50mp Sony's imx766 sensor?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Is this 50mp Sony's imx766 sensor?


Highly unlikely


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Highly unlikely


No.. it's.
Samsung S5KJN1
Ok both Redmi Note 11 and Poco M4 pro

Looks like realme giving great camera sensor. imx766*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220217/8efcc6850b8eb6e68f785c1b1bea959b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220217/db306c00c5ab19666df999ab2d0238ec.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220217/ddb2236dbb439e8f72ff7e2618de684e.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2022)

Does anything below Realme 9 Pro+ have that Sony IMX766 sensor? Not likely no. I still don't think Samsung's 108MP sensor is a good choice, just increases cost & processing load but android has always been about bragging high numbers, be it high MP or 1440p res displays.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Does anything below Realme 9 Pro+ have that Sony IMX766 sensor? Not likely no. I still don't think Samsung's 108MP sensor is a good choice, just increases cost & processing load but android has always been about bragging high numbers, be it high MP or 1440p res displays.


may be they are targetting those who don't know much about software optimization etc. but jump at numbers. a multi-brand mobile shop owner told me 2 months back that many people who come to buy under 20000 ask about megapixel of the camera and how many are there. one such person told him he got robbed by apple as his iphone 12 has only 2 cameras. i have also noticed a lot of twitter techies talking similar things.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 17, 2022)

^Well he did get robbed. But not because of just 2 cameras.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> ^Well he did get robbed. But not because of just 2 cameras.


so sorry but i have a slightly different opinion. since the person was happy with the purchase and it is his money, it is ok. there are some people i know who are using a galaxy fold just for calls, sms and some whatsapp. they are happy after spending their own money, it is fine imho.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2022)

Galaxy fold is a super ultrapremium device but the tech isnt there yet. Foldable I mean. Its not durable at all. I've used it hands on and I could see the crease and how fragile the device is.

Its just for snobs atm.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 18, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> may be they are targetting those who don't know much about software optimization etc. but jump at numbers. a multi-brand mobile shop owner told me 2 months back that many people who come to buy under 20000 ask about megapixel of the camera and how many are there. one such person told him he got robbed by apple as his iphone 12 has only 2 cameras. i have also noticed a lot of twitter techies talking similar things.


Definitely happens, that is why android manufacturers prefer quantity over quality. Hence why Oppo & Vivo sells, they usually have cheap SoC & low quality cameras for the price, good selfie cams though.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 18, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Definitely happens, that is why android manufacturers prefer quantity over quality. Hence why Oppo & Vivo sells, they usually have cheap SoC & low quality cameras for the price, good selfie cams though.


imho in the last 4-5 years, it has become a race to launch one model after another, just to flood the market instead of concentrating a little on software part. a lot of customers also have no idea or don't feel it is much relevant for privacy and security but just jump at high specs mentioned at low price.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2022)

When New launches will be stopped? So I can choose from newly launched available device?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 18, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> When New launches will be stopped? So I can choose from newly launched available device?


its now a fast flowing river unless you are looking for some apple device. so you need to choose at any given point as per your requirements and the amount you are ready to spend.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> imho in the last 4-5 years, it has become a* race to launch one model after another, just to flood the market* instead of concentrating a little on software part. a lot of customers also have no idea or don't feel it is much relevant for privacy and security but just jump at high specs mentioned at low price.


That is one of the reason for High price of Memory Chips and Semiconductor issue in market.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 18, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> When New launches will be stopped? So I can choose from newly launched available device?


IMO March-April is a good time to buy, sufficient number of new launches all with the latest android. Some new devices launching in 2022 still are running android 11 instead of 12.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 20, 2022)

There are 2 options now. Buy new device for aged relative and keep old device with us. Or buy new device for us and give old device to aged relative.

1. Buy 10k mobile for aged relative
5000+ battery (6000mah preferred)
good front camera for video calling and back camera for photo video
---
How is infinix hot 11s for 10k?
Redmi 9 power is not available and overpriced on Flipkart.


2. Buy 15k mobile for us
good camera
5g optional
---
Poco M4 pro on 1st flash sell
Is there any better device compared to this one for same budget?


Need to buy in 2-3 days asap.

@omega44-xt @Zangetsu @vidhubhushan @Nerevarine @whitestar_999 @bssunilreddy


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2022)

You take the call between option 1 & 2, most select 2.

For 15k, IMO RN11 & Poco M4 pro 5G are good options, get 128GB variant.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> You take the call between option 1 & 2, most select 2.
> 
> For 15k, IMO RN11 & Poco M4 pro 5G are good options, get 128GB variant.


Yes. My preference is buying Poco M4 Pro 5G only. But if I couldn't get it on 22nd Feb, I need backup plan. Redmi note 11 or Vivo T1 5G

Can you suggest 10k device?

I will buy on 22nd or next day max. Not after that.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 21, 2022)

Anyone?
Mobile below 10k please?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 21, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone?
> Mobile below 10k please?


Poor value IMO, see what has good specs. Expect, HD panel with Helio G35, 4GB RAM & 64GB storage.

This has great specs for the price but I have OS & build concerns, G35 phones won't be that responsive, so choose your poison. Check its reviews:
*www.amazon.in/Tecno-Spark-Pro-Interstellar-64GB/dp/B09MWCWRMP/


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't know about Techno Spark brand but Realme Nazro has better build quality and if you can go with  ColorOS


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 22, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't know about Techno Spark brand but Realme Nazro has better build quality and if you can go with  ColorOS


Yes, I'll prefer Realme over Tecno, but they will have those HD, G35 combo.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone?
> Mobile below 10k please?


Samsung M12 4GB/64GB

*www.tatacliq.com/samsung-galaxy-m1...zkWFDDmeg08tmDzor97-JkZIzWLOzXPcaAr-rEALw_wcB
Don't go with Chinese phones it's better to go with Samsung (korean) phones as for I am concerned.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Don't go with Chinese phones it's better to go with Samsung (korean) phones as for I am concerned.



This is where the Stereotype starts. As a general consensus we all think that if its a "MADE IN CHINA" then it will be a Cheap and inferior quality product. Which is wrong. China is world wide famous for Cheap labor and parts that is why the whole world depends on China. _For e.g: Walmart, AliExpress, Lenovo_

Actually, They produce both Superior & Inferior quality products but the later kind of overshadows the former. That is why the perception of staying away from Chinese brands. And we don't know if Samsung which is Korean brand might depend on some of its components on China 

Well, I don't support China or telling it as a Fanboy. But I have seen good quality products too.  My 2 cents.

@TigerKing : You can go ahead with Realme. I've been a satisfied user of X2 Pro for the last 2.5 years and its still going strong. My brother still uses the Realme 1 128 gb (The first launch device in India in 2018) though he is thinking of buying a new one as he wants to try some new phone


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Samsung M12 4GB/64GB
> 
> *www.tatacliq.com/samsung-galaxy-m1...zkWFDDmeg08tmDzor97-JkZIzWLOzXPcaAr-rEALw_wcB
> Don't go with Chinese phones it's better to go with Samsung (korean) phones as for I am concerned.
> ...


Good find, don't agree with last statement though


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Good find, don't agree with last statement though


Every phone will have bloatware but only phones allow either all or few of its bloatware removal by its users.

I noticed such phones namely Samsung & Nokia.
Some bloatware can be disabled but on Chinese phones there is no such feature.

That's why I am recommending Korean & Finnish phones.

Because I used or are using these phones. That's why.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Every phone will have bloatware but only phones allow either all or few of its bloatware removal by its users.
> 
> I noticed such phones namely Samsung & Nokia.
> Some bloatware can be disabled but on Chinese phones there is no such feature.
> ...


Oneplus & Moto are pretty clean for Chinese, just saying. 

If you say about nagware like those push notification ads, guess what, Samsung M series has them as well & they can only be reduced a lot during first setup. I have a feeling that if my S20 FE was setup by someone other me, it will push some suggestions notifications as well. In MIUI, at least you can disable those post first set up as well. Most local shopkeepers always check all boxes when setting up your phone for the first time. I recently tagged along with a friend who bought an Oppo (not a good decision, I know), I literally had to snatch the phone from the shop employee's hand at Poorvika.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2022)

This is great tutorial on debloating realme phones

*technastic.com/uninstall-disable-realme-bloatware/
It might fail for some apps which is why rooting is needed but one can get of rid of most of them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Oneplus & Moto are pretty clean for Chinese, just saying.
> 
> If you say about nagware like those push notification ads, guess what, Samsung M series has them as well & they can only be reduced a lot during first setup. I have a feeling that if my S20 FE was setup by someone other me, it will push some suggestions notifications as well. In MIUI, at least you can disable those post first set up as well. Most local shopkeepers always check all boxes when setting up your phone for the first time. I recently tagged along with a friend who bought an Oppo (not a good decision, I know), I literally had to snatch the phone from the shop employee's hand at Poorvika.


I used Motorola Android one Program phones but their RMA is shit.
I never used One Plus though so can't comment on them.

Android One program phones bloatware can be Uninstalled or there isn't any bloatware in them though.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Samsung M12 4GB/64GB
> 
> *www.tatacliq.com/samsung-galaxy-m1...zkWFDDmeg08tmDzor97-JkZIzWLOzXPcaAr-rEALw_wcB
> Don't go with Chinese phones it's better to go with Samsung (korean) phones as for I am concerned.
> ...



Thank you. Samsung looks nice.

Actually Chinese are good. It's all Indian locals seller sell their products in the name of "चाइना का माल" and says "चला तो चांद तक नहीं तो रात तक"

I wonder why will china make led lights strings for India's diwali festival. But still news channels chinese products awareness campaign runs every diwali and encourage bad quality Indian products. This will only harm India's export quality.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Thank you. Samsung looks nice.
> 
> Actually Chinese are good. It's all Indian locals seller sell their products in the name of "चाइना का माल" and says "चला तो चांद तक नहीं तो रात तक"
> 
> I wonder why will china make led lights strings for India's diwali festival. But still news channels chinese products awareness campaign runs every diwali and encourage bad quality Indian products. This will only harm India's export quality.


Wait another 5 years we Indians will dominate the EV raw material market.
Then China will have to rethink its strategy man.

Give another 5 years then we will be making our own LEDs or anything.

Jindal, TAta sons etc have already are putting efforts regarding EV raw materials production & procurement.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Oneplus & Moto are pretty clean for Chinese, just saying.
> 
> If you say about nagware like those push notification ads, guess what, Samsung M series has them as well & they can only be reduced a lot during first setup. I have a feeling that if my S20 FE was setup by someone other me, it will push some suggestions notifications as well. In MIUI, at least you can disable those post first set up as well. Most local shopkeepers always check all boxes when setting up your phone for the first time. I recently tagged along with a friend who bought an Oppo (not a good decision, I know), I literally had to snatch the phone from the shop employee's hand at Poorvika.















YouTube search "geekyranjit ads"


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you all.
I thought I will not get anything on flash sell.
Purchased Poco M4 Pro 128 GB Blue at 16k
Hope it's good enough.

Still available to purchase. Looks like no one is purchasing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 22, 2022)

Post pics in buy thread.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> YouTube search "geekyranjit ads"


Those are good videos.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Those are good videos.


Geeky Ranjit does paid reviews. I stopped trusting him and his videos long back.
Watch Technical Guruji & Trakin Tech videos.
Also watch Beebom videos.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Geeky Ranjit does paid reviews. I stopped trusting him and his videos long back.
> Watch Technical Guruji & Trakin Tech videos.
> Also watch Beebom videos.



Totally opposite


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Geeky Ranjit does paid reviews. I stopped trusting him and his videos long back.
> Watch Technical Guruji & Trakin Tech videos.
> Also watch Beebom videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


What? I always thought it was the very opposite.

Ranjit even if he's paid, atleast goes into details and gives his opinions what makes or breaks the device. He gives subjective opinion on build quality, and compromises.

Technical guruji just reads the specs off the specsheet and calls it a day.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> What? I always thought it was the very opposite.
> 
> Ranjit even if he's paid, atleast goes into details and gives his opinions what makes or breaks the device. He gives subjective opinion on build quality, and compromises.
> 
> Technical guruji just reads the specs off the specsheet and calls it a day.


That's what is called make believe. If there are listeners there will always be truth sayers. This is an idiom in telugu.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Geeky Ranjit does paid reviews. I stopped trusting him and his videos long back.
> Watch Technical Guruji & Trakin Tech videos.
> Also watch Beebom videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Please, don't recommend Technical Guruji to people. He doesn't do reviews. Trackin Tech seems the same. I didn't expect such recommendations from you honestly.

Ranjit goes into details & even says stuff are subjective. He might do paid reviews, no way I can disprove that, but can you prove it either? But at the end, he has quality content.

Beebom was caught doing a paid video for Flipkart Smart upgrade or something & C4ETech roasted them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2022)

I like Techiebeez India. They both are Sisters doing honest reviews and their content is really good.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2022)

Any new guide on removing ads on poco M4 pro 5g?
Or same old method using Xiaomi ADB Fastboot Tools
*github.com/Szaki/XiaomiADBFastbootTools


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2022)

Dude you just got a new phone. Just do soft modding for now. No irreversible changes.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude you just got a new phone. Just do soft modding for now. No irreversible changes.


Yes. I know. Only soft modding.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 24, 2022)

Type C 2.0? Is this new or same as old?
Camera is very much decent. Expected better. I'm no expert in camera.
GCam is only solution now but waiting for proper support for the sensor.
2 Speakers, one on top side and other on bottom. Bottom one loud enough but top one isn't loud. Is it problem with device or miui? I expected louder stereo speakers. These are not that loud.
I liked back side matte finish, looks premium.
There is not much about it.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/712fe4026b01c1bbe6d8c266dcfbb963.jpgAnd that additional useless 2gb or 4gb "virtual ram" is available on all miui updates. I don't see any point of having it or not having it.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/e7f885176670c41407a4ad61c2ecbbfa.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/ee50370bce290964ff1d201dbb797252.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/271761103f114f5f06ea351ab17d484a.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/78c72ef75591d473ed0d22fbb5e20406.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/d57cdbc9c903517c080bbade4b69e34a.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/c31ae5ae92dd51ab0e3871c8c9875b3f.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/bebb6aa4183a5b1688efe4f93296330c.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/4158c3d05a5accee71d1089d1ac19146.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/175c3758c5e0af3da9ef4db6bccb132a.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/d3fd3083ecb320e3ea4308edff91e8c9.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/cc1e9a408d9c80db8dc3c6a5be02af31.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/46906c9d305084b9dec0a5bf4a8a191b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/f81cfddca22c614b2b9ac1c9d3c79823.jpg


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 24, 2022)

Successfully removed bloatwares and ads.
Without any issue*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/b17226ffcba3598b774917a47feba265.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220224/7a6def7c117b7f076ea06e13456727fc.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2022)

Type C 2.0 could mean it uses the USB 2.0 protocol.

I typically check on a macbook, it should say 480mbps or 5 gbps. Even one plus is capable of 5 gbps but the cable they provide is only usb 2.0 cable. I tried a thunderbolt 3 cable that came with my monitor and i got the full 5 gbps speed.

So check your specs well.


----------



## naskar (Feb 26, 2022)

you can search redmi and realme phones with good camera and reasonable price


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 10, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Type C 2.0 could mean it uses the USB 2.0 protocol.
> 
> I typically check on a macbook, it should say 480mbps or 5 gbps. Even one plus is capable of 5 gbps but the cable they provide is only usb 2.0 cable. I tried a thunderbolt 3 cable that came with my monitor and i got the full 5 gbps speed.
> 
> So check your specs well.





> Not all USB Type C ports are same. USB-C port is just a connector shape. An USB-C port belongs to a specific USB version (USB 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 3.2) and hence has predefined features and capabilities. Only USB-C port with USB 3.1 or above versions support DP Alt Mode (DisplayPort Alt Mode) feature. This feature enables them to stream video signal.


*www.qzonline.in/how-to-check-if-your-phone,-laptop-can-stream-video-over-its-usb-type-c-port/
*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB-C


> Misconceptions Between USB Type C and USB 3.1 Gen 2
> 
> Confusion often arises when discussing the relationship between USB Type C connectors and USB 3.1 Gen 2. The USB Type C standard defines only the physical connector while the USB 3.1 Gen 2 standard applies only to the electrical signal. While most system designers will choose to communicate USB 3.1 Gen 2 signals through USB Type C connectors and cables, it is possible to transmit and receive USB 3.1 Gen 2 compliant signals through a connector which does not conform to the USB Type C specification.


*www.cuidevices.com/blog/usb-type-c-and-3-1-gen-2-clarified
It's not possible to tell which generation USB used in the Type C connector.

*www.kitguru.net/desktop-pc/anton-s...equal-nine-implementations-of-usb-c-incoming/


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 4, 2022)

Need help.
M4 pro 5g have 2 stereo speakers.
But top speaker have very low volume compared to bottom speaker. Is there any fix? Software fix?
Or it's a hardware issue?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Need help.
> M4 pro 5g have 2 stereo speakers.
> But top speaker have very low volume compared to bottom speaker. Is there any fix? Software fix?
> Or it's a hardware issue?


It's a cheap stereo implementation, even my S20 FE has a bit lower volume from the earpiece speaker. Check reviews & see if your phone is supposed to have balanced sound to begin with, very few phones have volume level from both speakers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> It's a cheap stereo implementation, even my S20 FE has a bit lower volume from the earpiece speaker. Check reviews & see if your phone is supposed to have balanced sound to begin with, very few phones have volume level from both speakers.


Can't the volume be increased with any developer options turned on because even my phone acts strangely sometimes volume seems to go up and come down.

I never used developer options other than changing DNS options to disable advertisements which I got browsing the internet.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Can't the volume be increased with any developer options turned on because even my phone acts strangely sometimes volume seems to go up and come down.
> 
> I never used developer options other than changing DNS options to disable advertisements which I got browsing the internet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


I think you would have to reduce volume of primary bottom firing speaker.

Do elaborate on disabling ad part - esp if its possible without root. (off topic)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I think you would have to reduce volume of primary bottom firing speaker.
> 
> Do elaborate on disabling ad part - esp if its possible without root. (off topic)


Follow this thread:*www.google.com/amp/s/techviral.net/block-ads-on-android-using-private-dns/amp/
I used the same and block ads in my phone

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 6, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Do elaborate on disabling ad part - esp if its possible without root. (off topic)


For miui devices
*github.com/Szaki/XiaomiADBFastbootTools*geek.digit.in/community/index.php?posts/2414436
Use AdAway app, create VPN for non rooted device for ad blocking.
Or adguard, blokada

*www.google.co.in/amp/s/www.xda-developers.com/block-ads-on-android/amp/


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> For miui devices
> *github.com/Szaki/XiaomiADBFastbootTools*geek.digit.in/community/index.php?posts/2414436
> Use AdAway app, create VPN for non rooted device for ad blocking.
> Or adguard, blokada
> ...


VPN method is not ideal IMO, loss of speed. For browsing, Samsung browser with ad blocker is working well.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> It's a cheap stereo implementation, even my S20 FE has a bit lower volume from the earpiece speaker. Check reviews & see if your phone is supposed to have balanced sound to begin with, very few phones have volume level from both speakers.


Volume is from the speaker only not from the earpiece.




Looks like only one speaker performs well.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> VPN method is not ideal IMO, loss of speed. For browsing, Samsung browser with ad blocker is working well.


*www.xda-developers.com/block-ads-on-android/amp/
Browser ad blocking is different.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> *www.xda-developers.com/block-ads-on-android/amp/
> Browser ad blocking is different.


I know, but that's what I only use on my phone. 


TigerKing said:


> Volume is from the speaker only not from the earpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure then why OP has sound from earpiece as well, maybe Xiaomi pushed it in a software update?

GSMArena review states stero though - Poco M4 Pro 5G review


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I know, but that's what I only use on my phone.
> 
> Not sure then why OP has sound from earpiece as well, maybe Xiaomi pushed it in a software update?
> 
> GSMArena review states stero though - Poco M4 Pro 5G review



OP is by me.
I never said sound from earpiece.
I said sound is low from top speaker, there are total two stereo speakers top and bottom.
Please check that video you will get why.
I don't know if it's a software thing or hardware thing because video suggests even after replacing that speaker you will get same sound.
And if it's a software thing, then custom rom developer will solve this issue.

Many devices including high end have poor implementation of 2 stereo speakers.
One of the situation is mentioned above.
Other one is sound output is from earpiece instead of top stereo speaker out of two speakers.

Some custom ROMs have this extended setting "earpiece sound output (can't remember exact name)" for "single" speaker devices. (I don't remember those custom ROMs names. Maybe Havoc OS or something)

And as per GSMArena,


> The top stereo speaker also acts as an earpiece - the reason why sound is coming from both the front and the top grilles.



This might be right, but there is seperate earpiece.
And when on call it uses only earpiece. No top speaker.
When speaker turned on during call, then sound comes fro. Both top and bottom speaker.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 20, 2022)

IQOO Z6 is a good budget phone you can also check it out!


----------

